#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-21
<tdr112> morning
<czajkowski> meh
<tdr112> good morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> nothing good about it
<tdr112> new day , new week ,
<airurando> morning all
<Belserusk> Hey guys. What are your favorite 2 player Linux games?
<Belserusk> I mean 2 player games on same PC.
<airurando> hi Belserusk
<airurando> sorry i don't play games
<ShaneM> Hmm
<ShaneM> Don't really player 2 player local
<ShaneM> But Sleep is Death is really
<ShaneM> 2 player online, you can play it lan I think
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-22
<czajkowski> tdr112: interesting sense of humour! cheeky!
<tdr112> czajkowski: ah you got it , good stuff
<czajkowski> tdr112: I did, thanks
<tdr112> np
<slashtom> good morning
<tdr112> hey slashtom
<czajkowski> how are we all ?
<czajkowski> tdr112: but a cat!
<czajkowski> :)
<tdr112> i like cats and some day you will LOVE them too
<czajkowski> kevin in google has tried this logic before
<slashtom> cats are evil
<czajkowski> http://bit.ly/hqFGCi interesting read
<ebel> yeah
<ebel> but apple *does* ban GPL software, you can't distribute it
<ebel> "Apple should do the decent thing and ban GPL software, too. The company presently reaps rewards from allowing GPL-licensed software in the App Store, even though the company has no intention of complying with the terms of that license" !!!!
<ebel> i.e. "Apple is engaged in wilful copyright infringement"
<ebel> GPLv3 has a new clause desigend to thwart DRM
<ebel> in essence Microsoft or Apple may have to give the user all their DRM secret keys if they give them a GPLv3 programme.
<ebel> So here, the interests of Apple/Microsoft are different from the interests of authors of the GPL
<ebel> The only way to make the AppStore(s) GPL combatible is to drop DRM. Which AAPL/MSFT won't do.
<czajkowski> 12:45 < Pendulum> hey, can anyone here RT this, I don't have many followers and I'm hoping we get some good feedback http://twitter.com/#!/colona13/status/40020405666189312  :)
<VampiricPadraig> Hey #ubuntu-ie
<czajkowski> VampiricPadraig: hi
<VampiricPadraig> *waves*
<czajkowski> ebel: did someone volunteer to get cds shipped to them for this one time ?
<ebel> czajkowski: yeah airurando
<ebel> Ah I see your reply
<ebel> the canonincal end is the only bit that's not done.
<ebel> I am fine with me requesting it, and then poking people.
<czajkowski> LGMA moving to Open Source… http://www.lgma.ie/opensource/?p=169
<czajkowski> whooo
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-23
<daxroc> Morning all
<czajkowski> Aloha
<ebel> morning
<czajkowski> how are we all doing ?
<slashtom> morning
 * ebel has tea!
<ebel> wonderous tea!
<slashtom> is ebel awake now?
<ebel> slashtom: moreso
<czajkowski> tea makes the day all good
<slashtom> i've just been told that i'm on the list for a new laptop
<ebel> yay!
<czajkowski> whoo
<slashtom> i already have 2 on my desk
<slashtom> soon i will be king of my cubicle!
<ebel> God FG are rubbish at the web
<terran> did you play their platformer
<czajkowski> that annoying game from hell
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/02/23/ubuntu-global-jam-coming-soon/
 * tdr112 thinks czajkowski copyed her email into a blog post 
<czajkowski> I did
<czajkowski> tdr112: I have a lot of mails to get out these days
<czajkowski> one needs to do a bit of making my life easier!
<tdr112> cztab notting wrong with that
<czajkowski> tdr112: you free?
<czajkowski> need someone to test something for me on Ubuntu
<czajkowski> https://one.ubuntu.com/music/l/2226574/0
<czajkowski> can someone log into Ubuntu one
<czajkowski> and see if you can search for music and even buy a song?
<ebel> czajkowski: not available to paddies
<ebel> "This song is not available to buy from the Ubuntu One Music Store in your country. Sorry!"
<ebel> (Although I haven't set up an ubuntu one account, i'm not logged in and i've never bought music from it, so it /miiight/ be different if you are logged in)
<czajkowski> ebel: but you can get to one.Ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> just your launchpad ac to sign in
<ebel> czajkowski: no change after i login & signup to ubuntu one
<czajkowski> hmmm
<czajkowski> so logging a bug
<ebel> I think it's intentional
<ebel> ish
<ebel> They had to licence it from the big music labels
<czajkowski> ireland uk laws differ it seems
<ebel> I think $ETHNIC_GROUP_1 gets music from all 4 big labels
<ebel> $ETHNIC_GROUP_2 can get it from 2 labels.
<czajkowski> Ireland falls under EU
<czajkowski> so we get 2 of the 4 big labels
<czajkowski> UK differs from UK
<ebel> and $ETHNIC_GROUP_3 can get creative commons licence.
<czajkowski> UK differs from EU
<ebel> It's per country, not per EU alas.
<czajkowski> ebel: eh no,
<czajkowski> there seems to be a massive difference in what I can buy when in UK and what I can buy in EI
<ebel> yep, that's the music labels/companies for you
<slashtom> this is why piracy wins
<slashtom> you get a better product
<ebel> I think canonical (?) or 3digital (the music company) would have to do deals in all these countries with all these music companies in order to sell in ireland
<ebel> so they only do the big ones at first.
<ebel> piracy FTW
<ShaneM> slashtom: Piracy wins because people refuse to give customers what they want and instead tell them what they want.
<ShaneM> IMO anyway
<ebel> Pirated content is better from a customer point of view.
<ebel> How common now is it for films to come out much later in europe?
<ShaneM> ebel: No idea, I stopped buying movies ages ago.
<ShaneM> I haven't watched anything in like a year :P
<ebel> Avatar was released at almost the same weekend everywhere (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0499549/releaseinfo) whereas there was about a month difference in when Titanic was released (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120338/releaseinfo)
<ebel> The Lion King (1994) was released in IE ~3 months after US (http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110357/releaseinfo)
<ShaneM> Haha
<ShaneM> Well be happy you don't live in central Europe
<ShaneM> Even later I would assume since it needs to be translate
<ShaneM> d
<ebel> The reason we get films in Ireland the same time as USA is because of film piracy.
<ebel> It's great!
<czajkowski> :S
<czajkowski> http://imgur.com/ZyeCO  *grin*
<ShaneM> Haha "This is flower pot"
<Belserusk> In Ubuntu 'Users and Groups' why would someone need to add themselves as a member of their own group?
<czajkowski> Belserusk: what do you mean
<czajkowski> where are you seeing this
<ebel> Moslty unneeded
<ebel> You know about unix users  & groups and the file permissions?
<czajkowski> Belserusk: ahh on the machine
<ebel> You might have a user 'ebel', and a group 'ebel'.
<ebel> And technically the user ebel is in the group of ebel
<ebel> However if it was a shared machine, you might have a group for "students" or "staff"
<ebel> so 'ebel' would be in the 'staff' group or something.
<czajkowski> nods
<Belserusk> ebel, since the user ebel has user privalges - I don't see the need for him to be a member of group ebel. Although I do see how he could be a member or 'staff' or 'students'
<ebel> if you remove the user from the group things will mostly just work
<ebel> But you have to have a 'primary group' which under modern linux tradition is that this is the same as your username
<ebel> And you are a member of that group,.
<slashtom> all files and directories are assigned to a user and a group - so your own personal files must belong to your user and *your* group
<Belserusk> slashtom, But I have this virtualbox ubuntu setup. It has a user named'ubuntu' and in this image that user is not part of group 'ubuntu' http://imgur.com/XCnMG
<Belserusk> slashtom, well?
<Belserusk> ebel, could you shed light on this/
<Belserusk> ?
<ebel> Belserusk: what does "id" on the command line say
<Belserusk> ebel, $ id
<Belserusk> uid=1000(ubuntu) gid=1000(ubuntu) groups=1000(ubuntu),4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),111(lpadmin),119(admin),122(sambashare)
<ebel> There you go, you're in the group ubuntu and ubuntu is your primary group
<ebel> it says gid=XXX for the primary group
<ebel> groups=XXXX are the other groups
 * daxroc pemissions are fun
<daxroc> *permissions :D
<Belserusk> ebel, is the group 'ubuntu' in the image = uid=1000(ubuntu)?
<daxroc> Anyone have problems with java vm lately ?
<ebel> Belserusk: yes
<ebel> groups have a name 'ubuntu' and a number '1000'
<czajkowski> Belserusk: I think the confusion is you've have them the same name
<czajkowski> which isn't helping you
<czajkowski> Group Ubuntu users: Ubuntu users would be more clearer
<daxroc> more /etc/group
<Belserusk> czajkowski, I agree.
<Belserusk> ebel, uid vs gid? What do they stand for?
<daxroc> user id , group id
<ebel> user id and group id resp.
<Belserusk> resp. ?
<Belserusk> sorry, i misread
<Belserusk> Thank you ebel
<ebel> respectively :)
<Belserusk> ^_^
<ebel> when you go to that page your system will list all the groups on that system, and then give that as a list
<ebel> that's why you see the 'ubuntu' group there
<Belserusk> ebel, You explain this very well.
<czajkowski> ebel: makes a good teacher alright
<Belserusk> czajkowski, do you use a standard username when you create a Linux VDI?
<Belserusk> czajkowski, I will cease using the distro name as the username.
<Belserusk> Later ebel. Bye.
<ebel> :)
<airurando> Good evening Ubuntu-ie
<airurando> Anyone at UH Dublin yet?
<airurando> I am running a tad late.
<airurando> Should get there at about 19:45
<tdr112> wont be in tonight i have to give a talk tomorrow on my fyp
<airurando> tdr112: good luck with that.
<lau1> missed my train should have gone for a POTD in Ubuntu hour :(
<airurando> lau1 not to worry. Always next month.
<lau1> missed the train by 10 15 secondes 1hour wait :s
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-24
<tdr112> i cant remember it now , but is their a page some where wear i can find out who sells ubuntu servers
<czajkowski> sell..
<czajkowski> or maintains
<czajkowski> tdr112: ?
<tdr112> sell
<tdr112> do dell sell ubuntu servers
<ebel> tdr112: as a hosting company?
<tdr112> nope it will be in house
<ebel> ah so you just want a computer in your house to run ubuntu?
<czajkowski> tdr112: any server
<tdr112> ok they are looking for hardware + suport
<czajkowski> dell ?
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=IrishTeam/&titlesearch=Titles
<czajkowski> the page should be on the list there
<czajkowski> felimwhiteley_: ^^^^^^^
<czajkowski> might be able to hepl you
<felimwhiteley_> hey, you raaaaaang?
<czajkowski> felimwhiteley_: meet tdr112
<felimwhiteley_> tdr112: \o
<czajkowski> tdr112: meet a fellow irish guy who's rather quiet in here
<felimwhiteley_> I'm all about the quality ;)
<tdr112> felimwhiteley_: looking for a ubuntu server + suport  for an sme , in house file sharing ldap etc
<felimwhiteley_> tdr112: ok doesn't sound to big a deal, any idea on how many users etc.?
<tdr112> 20
<tdr112> about
<tdr112> i am looking for webs/ contact info i can give them
<felimwhiteley_> doesn't sound like a major deal, can fire them my email address if you want, felim@whiteleytech.ie
<tdr112> felimwhiteley_: thanks will do
<felimwhiteley_> afraid the sites not up yet, but that's essentially what I do along with dev&consultancy
<felimwhiteley_> tdr112: where are they based as matter of interest? (won't really matter anyway as I work with French/Scots at moment anyway)
<tdr112> dublin south side
<felimwhiteley_> ah same here :)
<tdr112> email passed on
<felimwhiteley_> cool
<felimwhiteley_> czajkowski: cheers for the thought :)
<czajkowski> felimwhiteley_: get your site up you lazy fecker
<felimwhiteley_> czajkowski: tell me about it.. nearly done, about 75 other things happening at smae time though :s
<czajkowski> felimwhiteley_: less irc and rugby and dog wlaking so
<felimwhiteley_> heh yeah not sure the dog would agree there
<daxroc> Evening
<czajkowski> Aloha
<Belserusk> Since Ctrl+z will suspend in terminal – – is there a key combo to resume a suspended program?
<tsdgeos> yes
<tsdgeos> meh
<tsdgeos> patience...
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-25
<czajkowski> Aloha
<tdr112> morning czajkowski
<ebel> happy election day all!
 * tdr112 is going to vote in an hour or so 
<ebel> i'm going after work
<ebel> still registered to vote at my mammy's
 * ebel shall be voting based on the parties social policies.
<ebel> So essentially, labour. :P
<tdr112> slashtom: is this your first time voting in Ireland ?
<slashtom> yep
 * slashtom may vote Sinn Féin - got to keep the brits out!
<czajkowski> :o
<tdr112> :)
<ebel> ;)
<tdr112> poor czajkowski no voting for her
<czajkowski> :(
<slashtom> the funny thing is, i'm entitled to vote in british elections too
<czajkowski> I am too
<ebel> Tis a shame
<czajkowski> the funny this is because I'm not in Limerick today I cant vote
<ebel> they should let people vote from abroad, the UK does it
<slashtom> however i don't use that right
<czajkowski> why not ?
<slashtom> i don't live in UK, I don't want to live in UK, so why should I vote in UK?
<czajkowski> you may want to at some point
<slashtom> maybe, but i would rather not
<slashtom> :)
<czajkowski> fair enough
<tdr112> i dont think people should vote if they are not living in the county
<czajkowski> tdr112: tell that to the 50K people who have had to leave and not by choice
<czajkowski> tdr112: 100 counteries world wide let people not living there vote
<slashtom> some countries (eg. USA) tax their ex-pats
<czajkowski> I find it annoying I've lived in ireland for 31 years and not able to vote in this election yet slashtom is there over a year and is, no offence
<tdr112> czajkowski: they had a choice
<czajkowski> tdr112: no they didn, many of my mates are in construction those who left got  work those who've stayed are on the dole.
<slashtom> czajkowski: that's only an irish/british thing
<ebel> Most FF voters are older. Most people who emigrate are young. Ergo prevent postal votes and you increase FF's share of the vote!
<tdr112> czajkowski: it is there choice to leave and try and find a job or a better live , they could have stayed , did some training/ school/ moving job type
<czajkowski> tdr112: so thats kinda annoying to hear, seeing as I tried to find a job for 7 months and did a course and still no work, others I know have stayed tried to do courses on fas and fas arent even handing out the certs.
<slashtom> i thought fás was a joke
<slashtom> most of the people my company hired last year are immigrants
<slashtom> we struggle to find the local talent
<czajkowski> slashtom: you're an imigrant
<slashtom> aye
<slashtom> i counted myself
<tdr112> what i find is annoying is after the state , ireland has provided all thexe people free college course , that they just get up and leave cause a brain drain
<ebel> The state values the old more than the young. More benefit cuts for the young, much less for the old.
<tdr112> ebel: thats true , the old have a lot of power
<ebel> cf.  state pension vs. jobseekers allowance for <25sz
<ebel> that's mostly cause elderly people vote more, right?
<ebel> I would support compulsary voting, and a none-of-the-above option
<tdr112> ebel: na , i would not like that
<moylan> if there were cumpulsory voting they would have to have voting which allowed more college students to vote.  like voting on sundays when students are at home rather than at college.
<ebel> yeah, the current 'election on a weekday' disproportionally affects young people.
<ebel> saturday voting for all.
<moylan> sunday would be better
<ebel> Another option: no compulsary voting, but rather than using the votes cast, use the number of people who could have voted.
<ebel> e.g. if there's a 4 seater constituancy, and 50% turn out, then only 2 seats are elected.
<moylan> many people aren't registered to vote.
<ebel> TDs would then be incentivised to increase the turn out as much as possible.
<moylan> the only flaw with that is that tds would have to pass a law which would require them to work harder.  what are the odds? :-)
<daxroc> have a good weekend all
<Tigerplug292> evening all
<moylan> belated hu
<moylan> whoops, belated hi
<ShaneM> Hey where do the latin translator meet?  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+lang/la
<ShaneM> mailing list?
<ShaneM> Because there doesn't seem to be an irc room
<ShaneM> czajkowski: You know where I could check?
<czajkowski> well latn is spoken by lots of people
<czajkowski> it's an old language
<czajkowski> so not sure tbh
<ShaneM> czajkowski: I know someone who wants to help do some translations
<ShaneM> But they don't know where to find info.
<czajkowski> mail david plannela directly
<czajkowski> he leads the translations team
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/~dpm
<ShaneM> ok! :)
<ShaneM> Thanks
#ubuntu-ie 2011-02-26
<daxroc> Morning
<daxroc> Anyone use heartbeat+pacemaker here ?
<Tigerplug292> evening all
<Tigerplug292> Just wondering how I can get involved in Ubuntu-ie ?
<ebel> Hello
<ebel> Tigerplug292: well we're quite an ad-hoc group
<ebel> Tigerplug292: we hold regular events, e.g. Ubuntu hours every month, we'll have a release party soon
<ebel> and regular events aswell
<ebel> we did bowling recently.
<Tigerplug292> cool - I'll keep an eye here :-)
<Tigerplug292> I need much more exposure to Linux for my field so I'm guessing this will be a good start :-)
<ebel> we have a mailing list aswell
<ebel> and regular monthly IRC meetings where we plan events and such
<ebel> whereabouts in the country are you?
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-20
<mokmeister> ntu-ie.org
<mokmeister> oops!
<mokmeister> ;)
<czajkowski> Aloha
<slashtommy> good morning
<tdr112> morning all
<czajkowski> hows folks
<czajkowski> had a mormning of somone mailing mr directly in irish re translations
<czajkowski> was very confusing
<czajkowski> *me
<moylan> could be worse.  have an acquaintance who wants me to help with na'vi translation project :-)
<ebel> czajkowski: aye me too!
<ebel> I thought it was irish spam
<czajkowski> felt like  it
<tdr112> i got it too
<ebel> tis on the irish translation list
<airurando> morning
<tdr112>  hey airurando
<airurando> hi tdr112
<tdr112> airurando: how things
<tdr112> been up to much ?
<airurando> not much really.  Life continues to be hectic.
<airurando> and you?
<tdr112> same where , i was away for a week a while back , next to get away from it all
<tdr112> *here
<airurando> saw that.. snowboarding wasn't it?
<tdr112> yep , good fun
<airurando> I contacted Cathal Garvey of Nexus Cork regarding the possibility of that Makerspace hosting linux workshops during the Cork Life Long Learning Festival at the end of March.
<airurando> fingers crossed some of the guys there will be up for it.
<tdr112> ya i saw that on their mailing list
<airurando> it would be a great way of using up the remaining 11.10 CDs, promoting Nexus Cork and promoting Ubuntu.
<airurando> win win win.
<czajkowski> sounds like a great idea
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<czajkowski> week 2 of Canonical :)
<airurando> all good here.
<airurando> How are you getting on?
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> a lot to learn
<czajkowski> but it's good
<ebel> yeah
<ebel> how you doing in the big C?
<czajkowski> liking it so far
<airurando> glad to hear it.  I was delighted to hear you got that job.
<czajkowski> I bounced around for a few days as you can imagine
<czajkowski> so no UGJ in .ie or happening on a different weekend or online?
<airurando> czajkowski: likely there will be one in limerick (infoturtle to publish it soon)
<airurando> not sure about Galway.
<tdr112> czajkowski: well done i did not hear
<airurando> likely none for Dub with those in Dub and elsewhere hanging out with infoturtle on Google plus.
<czajkowski> tdr112: thanks started last monday
<tdr112> what is it , title wise ?
<czajkowski> Launchpad support specialist
<czajkowski> so working on the product team
<delcoyote> hi all
<tdr112> sounds good
<tdr112> airurando: i would be up for doing some thing another week but as i am helping out and working at sci hack day , i cant do ubuntu stuff that weekend
<airurando> tdr112: I know, not to worry.
<airurando> I too can't make that weekend due to work but I'm also tied up this weekend and weekend of 09/10/11 Mar with family stuff
<airurando> work again St patricks day weekend
<airurando> so I'm not available till 23/24/25 Mar.
<airurando> thats life
<tdr112> airurando: is that when your kids are 18 ?
<tdr112> :)
<ebel> haha
<airurando> :) feels like it anyway..................
<airurando> I've tidied up the wiki 'Upcoming Events' and 'Events Archive' pages to reflect our switch to the LTP for event announcements and records.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-21
<czajkowski> http://www.lczajkowski.com/2012/02/21/new-year-got-off-to-a-good-start/
<airurando> only just getting used to unity (I am slow to change)
<airurando> I am aware of global menus
<airurando> but I'm only seeing 'close-min-max boxes' on some of my applications under 12.04
<airurando> is this right?
<airurando> I've seen this with X-chat gnome and thunderbird primarily
<airurando> no top bar to move a window around on the screen
<airurando> I can grab the top bar in firefox to move the window around but again no 'close-min-max boxes' available.
<airurando> advice anyone?
<slashtommy> airurando: i think everyone is shying away from Unity
<airurando> I know slashtommy but I really want to give it a go
 * slashtommy is still using 10.04 here at work
 * airurando is also using 10.04 on his desktop
<tdr112> just using ubuntu servers , windows dev laptop :(
<airurando> not to worry I'll plod along
 * ebel uses unity
<slashtommy> there's such a thing as "windows dev"?
<czajkowski> airurando: not sure you should be seeing that
<czajkowski> but I do know a bug has been filed about some window issue i saw it earlier on from alanbell
<czajkowski> am loving HUD
<ebel> slashtommy: parse error. (windows (dev laptop))
<ebel> as opposed to ((windows dev) laptop)
<slashtommy> hehe
<airurando> installing many many updates and a 'partial upgrade' now on 12.04.
<airurando> see it that makes any difference
<airurando> nope
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-23
<czajkowski> c
<tdr112> d
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy
<tdr112> so czajkowski do you work from home with this new job of yours
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> though i was in millbank yesterday
<czajkowski> going to go in once a week
<tdr112> how many peeps are in the london place
<tdr112> must be a lot now
<czajkowski> aye no idea on mumbers tbh
<czajkowski> some like me go in some days
<czajkowski> others are there full time
<czajkowski> and they have hot desks so people cna go in and work
<tdr112> ah , so whats it like to work remotly
<czajkowski> good
<czajkowski> just gotta make sure you get up and get dressed and presentable the way you would for work
<czajkowski> as I have conf calls during the day
<czajkowski> big thing I need to learn is to take a lunch break
<czajkowski> and remember to get up and stretch
<tdr112> do you have an office or desk at home set up
<czajkowski> not at present will do in the future, have converted the breakfast counter we dont use to a mini office
<czajkowski> as it has a pin board to my right
<czajkowski> have my phone set up for voip
<czajkowski> and my notebooks there
<tdr112> ah right , i worked in an office but alone for 4 weeks (apart from one day a week ) I did not like it
<czajkowski> I plonk some music and make a large tea and just sit down and get to it th
<czajkowski> then at 11:30 I've a team call
<czajkowski> and then other times I need to call others via G+hangouts
<czajkowski> and then chat at get it done
<ebel> yeah, i imagine working from home can be isolating
<ebel> good to get out and about every day
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> making an effort to go for a short walk at lunch now the weather is nicer
<ebel> and presume it would be good to have an office, so you can 'close the door' on work at the end of the day
<czajkowski> aye
<infoturtle> hey guys, got the room booked in UL for the UGJ, going to add it to events later
<tdr112> great stuff infoturtle
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-24
<tronn> 26 + 6 = 1
<slashtommy> Ubuntu Hour tomorrow, we should be there!
<czajkowski> just added it to my blog
<tdr112> slashtommy: are you headin over at 1.30 or 2
<tdr112> i will be there for 1.30 to have a look around
<czajkowski> morning all
<tdr112> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy doody
 * tdr112 is doing testing for the morning in IE8
<czajkowski> oh joy
<slashtommy> tdr112: we're suit shopping in the morning, shouldn't be too long
<czajkowski> ohh suits :)
<czajkowski> what kind
<slashtommy> for the wedding
<czajkowski> nice
<czajkowski> any idea what types you want?
<slashtommy> there are types?
<slashtommy> we're first going to try a tailor on capel street, get something nice and proper fitting
<czajkowski> yes... colour, summer suit, slacks shirt and tie bit more informal
<czajkowski> cool
 * slashtommy doesn't fit into most adult clothing, despite being presidential size
<slashtommy> didn't you see the link from the facebook event - ties are banned
<slashtommy> as is confetti
<czajkowski> oh I did see the confetti
<czajkowski> missed the tie bit
<czajkowski> well ties dont tend to suit me
<czajkowski> please wearing one from the age of  4 to 17 put me off them
<slashtommy> they could be a strangulation hazard around the animals
<czajkowski> nods
<ebel> you wore ties in school?
<slashtommy> we're hoping to get in with the elephants for some photos
<czajkowski> slashtommy: ohhh sweet
<czajkowski> ebel: yup
 * slashtommy had to wear a tie and a blazer to school
<czajkowski> I also wore a pinnafore and blazer from 4-12
<czajkowski> wore shirt tie floor length skirt and blazer from 12 -17
<slashtommy> i'm using the wedding as an excuse to buy a well fitting suit
<ebel> apparently some people getting married request that women wear dresses
<slashtommy> stuff off the rack is far too big for me
<slashtommy> oh yes, czajkowski - wear what you're comfortable with
<ebel> *plus* we can have a suit for a few years
<czajkowski> nods makes sense
<slashtommy> and we will need them the following month for a wedding in kerry
<ebel> yeah, no dresses if you don't want dresses
<czajkowski> quite frankly your day wear what ever ye want
<czajkowski> me I love dresses :) come summer time usually live in em
<czajkowski> :)
<slashtommy> you will also get to see the fancy pub in the 'batter
<czajkowski> hmm just realised I could be at UDS :/
<czajkowski> bugger
#ubuntu-ie 2012-02-25
<infoturtle> thethomaseffect you still up for helping spruce up the site? if you can't it's cool, just asking
<thethomaseffect> I have no time these days really, my laptop went missing so I'm in college all the time working on projects, final year and all that
<thethomaseffect> I'll have time at easter break but that seems so long away
<infoturtle> ah no hassle, I just started work on it and just wanted to know if you wanted in, I'll keep tippin' away at it
<slashtommy> the ubuntu hour was a little quiet again
<thelodger> how often is it held?
<slashtommy> it's held whenever anyone calls one
<tdr112> ah we had a nice chat
<infoturtle> Is Dublin having a UGJ the weekend (or anytime)?
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-18
<airurando> morning
<czajkowski> hey
<czajkowski> did you like the ubuntu summary mail
<czajkowski> wasnt sure if it was too much
<czajkowski> or worth doing
<airurando> liked it
<airurando> go a bit of discussion going also whick is great
<czajkowski> nods
<airurando> no mention of the UGJ yet here though
<airurando> are we skipping it?
<czajkowski> not heard maybe UL might run one
<airurando> not enough interest
<czajkowski> maybe not tbh
<airurando> maybe
<czajkowski> and it;s ok
<czajkowski> we ca just do a hangout in stead if folks want to chat and hangout
<airurando> need geeky members to participate
<airurando> hongout sounds good
<czajkowski> you got the leg up at home relaxing ;p
<airurando> sick of it
<airurando> i'm evening finding twitter and facebook boring
<airurando> too much time too little content
<czajkowski> G+ ?
<airurando> resorting to books
<airurando> yip i look in on G+ now and then
<airurando> never really took to it
<czajkowski> it's good if you follow interesting pepople
<airurando> don't know why
<czajkowski> it can get very nosiy fast if you follow certain people
<czajkowski> but it's really good to see discussions there tbh
<czajkowski> I use that more than Fb
<czajkowski> and use fb for mates tbh
<czajkowski> and the odd bit of oss
<airurando> aye
<airurando> well i have the time
<airurando> ill give it another go.
<czajkowski> airurando: you could start your wiki application for membership
<airurando> :-)
<czajkowski> get cracking on that
<czajkowski> ther is a project for you
<zmoylan> irc, twitter, ideniti.ca, email and rss are my time wasters.  plus flash based games
<zmoylan> otherwise i'd go bonkers.  or bonkerers as it were :-)
<czajkowski> dont like identi.ca
<czajkowski> airurando: rght you have till tomorrow to get the basics on a wiki page and come back to us
<czajkowski> no excuses
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> hi zmoylan
<zmoylan> welcome to the pegleg channel :-)
<airurando> :-)
<airurando> I hope it doesn't come to that zmoylan
<zmoylan> think of all the fun you can now have with metal plates and airline security :-p
<airurando> yeah, not quite sure what the procedure is around that
<zmoylan> and extra fun when you get an mri
<czajkowski> mri--
<zmoylan> magnetic resonance imaging at the hospital.  uses magnets.  big honking magnets.  metal implants play havoc.
<airurando> I have added the reboot meeting logs to the wiki
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IRCMeetings/2013-02-06
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-19
<czajkowski> ebel: you seen http://www.workrave.org/
<ebel> czajkowski: yep. I use it every day :)
<czajkowski> ah cool
<ebel> :)
<ronin> good evening, hows the craic?
<czajkowski> howdy
<ronin> no news with you?
<czajkowski> just been following the Ubuntu talet all day
<ronin> is the ubuntu hour still on will you tell me..
<ronin> talet whats that?
<czajkowski> http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/tablet
<ronin> oh right cool beans!!
<ronin> Is this hype now or is it something tangable...
<czajkowski> tangable
<czajkowski> it's on the main site
<czajkowski> seen the video of Mark
<ronin> I'm getting sick of this auld stuff now with their ubuntu phone and their tablets and stuff.
<czajkowski> why sick of ?
<czajkowski> it's all rather new
<czajkowski> bit hard to be sick of someting in less than 2 months
<czajkowski> but ok
<ronin> sorry I'm in web 1.0 land for the moment so no vids..
<czajkowski> ack
<czajkowski> worth watching when you can though
<ronin> They made a couple of announcements there a while ago. Its all hype and stuff. It would be ok if they got hardware vendors on board. Then I'd listen..
<czajkowski> have to start somwhere
<czajkowski> it's only been 6 weeks ago since the phone annoucmeent
<czajkowski> and it went down well at CES
<czajkowski> Mobile world next week
<ronin> The people I'm watching at the moment are the nokia people that quit and made the meego port.. at least they have hardware vendors and carriers on board.
<ronin> *quit nokia..
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> a good chunk of the QT devs work for canonical now
<ronin> enough ranting and raving...
<czajkowski> on you know
<czajkowski> the phone :)
<czajkowski> who's ever going to buy into Nokia
<czajkowski> it never got the smart phone down
<ronin> I know the evil ones took over the company (Microsoft)..
<ronin> In 2010..
<ronin> Pricks...
<ronin> Did you read why nokia is going to go of business?
<ronin> http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2012/07/the-sun-tzu-of-nokisoftian-microkia-mirror-mirror-on-the-wall-whose-the-baddest-of-them-all-waterloo.html
<ronin> :czajkowski could I ask you if the ubuntu hour is still going on in limerick?
<ronin> or are you out of the country?
<czajkowski> I live in the UK now
<czajkowski> but one of the guys in UL has one for later this month I think in limerick
<ronin> oo good I might pop down...
<ronin> thats a shame I would have liked to meet you in person!!
<ronin> :-(
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2243/detail/
<ronin> grand job thanks ill bookmark that..
<ronin> I went to meet rms there in dublin had a good time..
<czajkowski> I think felimwhiteley went there also
<ronin> cool beans
<czajkowski> ronin: where are you based?
<ronin> Clare.
<czajkowski> ah nice
<ronin> Its grand... live on a farm.
<ronin> Near enough too ennis...
<czajkowski> mate used to live ther
<czajkowski> spent from the age of 16 in lahinch
<czajkowski> love it down there
<czajkowski> really the only thing I miss living over here tbh
<ronin> I don't know how lucky I am!!
<ronin> summer is lovely here alright.. winter is a different story.. floods and bad weather and lots of muck..
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> same as anywhere in winter
<czajkowski> miserable
<ronin> ya I have a few good pictures there if you want a look..
<ronin> https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/109026913213312946145/albums/5818467736857944833?authkey=CJPuqczq2vuqxQE
<ronin> I don't know will that work now..
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> looks lovely
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-20
<SyntaxERROR> Hi everyone!
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows things
<SyntaxERROR> god
<SyntaxERROR> ....
<SyntaxERROR> good
<czajkowski> SyntaxERROR: where abouts are you based?
<SyntaxERROR> Limerick
<SyntaxERROR> and that is how i arrived here, im in UL and ive been IRC hopping
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> few of us are from there
<SyntaxERROR> yourself included?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> although i live in the UK now
<czajkowski> went to UL
<SyntaxERROR> Laura is it?
<czajkowski> yup
<SyntaxERROR> what did ye study here?
<czajkowski> comp sys
<SyntaxERROR> most of the com soc are studying that
<czajkowski> what about you?
<tdr112> evening
<SyntaxERROR> Aero Engineering
<SyntaxERROR> o/
<czajkowski> ahh know of one of the guys who did that
<czajkowski> he's in skynet also
<czajkowski> tdr112: howdy
<SyntaxERROR> Got an email today about a club meeting today rom Andru > Andru's blog > here
<SyntaxERROR> IRC nick?
<czajkowski> davisc
<SyntaxERROR> Cian Davisc?
<czajkowski> yu
<czajkowski> p
 * SyntaxERROR loves /whois
<czajkowski> does come in handy alright
<czajkowski> tdr112: many signed up for julies class
<czajkowski> brilliant idea!
<SyntaxERROR> as log as the person in question does not notice it
<SyntaxERROR> czajkowski dont look at your logs....
<SyntaxERROR> well i must be off, comp soc meeting :) then a Tramp meeting
<czajkowski> toodles
<tdr112> czajkowski: it more of a short talks and then get into coding chatting
<tdr112> she has 3 people lined up to talk about a project that are apart off and what help they are looking for
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> think it's a brilliant idea
<tdr112> yep she is doing a lot of talks latly on the subject which is great
<airurando> for everyone in Limerick: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/2243/detail/
<SyntaxERROR> thanks air
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-21
<SyntaxERROR> got to set up my znc....
<redtape-renegade> http://www.daft.ie/searchsale.daft?search=1&s[cc_id]=roi&s[route_id]=&s[a_id_transport]=0&s[address]=&s[txt]=&s[mnb]=&s[mxb]=&s[mnp]=&s[mxp]=75000&s[pt_id]=&s[house_type]=&s[sqmn]=&s[sqmx]=&s[mna]=&s[mxa]=&s[npt_id]=&s[days_old]=&s[new]=&s[agreed]=&s[search_type]=sale&s[transport]=&s[advanced]=&s[price_per_room]=&s[furn]=&s[refreshmap]=1&s[sort_by]=date&s[sort_type]=d&fr=default
<redtape-renegade> whoops sorry :(
#ubuntu-ie 2013-02-22
<airurando> I see the linux foundation also tweeted about the meath chronicle article
<czajkowski> it's really cool
<czajkowski> I posted it to canonical as well
<airurando> it sure is :-)
<airurando> inspiring
<tdr112> did we tweet it
<czajkowski> we did
<czajkowski> I think
<czajkowski> am nearly sure we did
<airurando> checking
<tdr112> I have just added our account to my tweet deck, I will retweet it
<airurando> i posted both articles to identi.ca which them passed them to the twitter a/c
#ubuntu-ie 2015-02-16
<iRaven> good morning all...
<tdr112> morning
<iRaven> whats the craic ?
<zmoylan-pi> tis a monday.  keep your head down till tuesday arrives :-)
<ebel> morning!
<iRaven> aye   I hate mondays :o(
<slashbel> tuesday arrives… you mean pancake tuesday
<zmoylan-pi> is that tomorrow? i should expect to see lemons and pancake mix every where then?
<iRaven> yes i think it is tomorrow
<slashbel> we have faschings tomorrow, carnival and sweets thrown into the crowd
<iRaven> nice
<iRaven> not allowed to do that here
<zmoylan-pi> i did see a few references to carnival in news stories so that would suggest lent all right
<iRaven> they used to but the sweets kept hurting people so health & safety stept in and said no ...
 * zmoylan-pi breaks out the marshmallows :-)
<iRaven> well ppl dont think like that do they
#ubuntu-ie 2016-02-28
<ebel> hello from the Karlsruhe Hack weeekend
#ubuntu-ie 2020-02-18
<sabayonuser> hello
#ubuntu-ie 2020-02-23
<pytoprog> Hi
